# Castelo Branco - Portugal



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

*Castelo Branco - Portugal*​
1.
 

2.
 

3.


4.
 

5.
 

6.
 

7.
 

8.
 

9.
 

10.


11.


12.


13.
 

14.
 

15.


16.
 

17.
 

18.


19.
 

20.
 

21.


22.
 

23.
 

24.
 

25.


Enjoy kay:

Photos from: Flickr, Panoramio, Wikipedia


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful! :cheers:
Portugal is my favourite country with Spain, it's so close to Morocco, I can go by car!


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

The Strait of Gibraltar can´t be cross by car. But, once in Spain, it's easy to go to Portugal


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

JB. said:


> The Strait of Gibraltar can´t be cross by car. But, once in Spain, it's easy to go to Portugal


Already done! Malaga ==> Sevilla ===> Huelva ==> Tavira ===> Faro! 
I love your country! :cheers:


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Good route. I've never been in Malaga, but I know all the other cities. 

And yes, Portugal is very beautiful, but Morocco is great too :yes: I would like to go to Casablanca and Marrakech but, unfortunately, these cities are far from the center of Portugal (were I live). Maybe someday :dunno:


----------



## foxhesp69 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here it is More fotos from this beautiful city 

Saint Joan Square



























Castel Gardens and Church


















































































Views From the Castel



















old city 





































Renovated City Center


----------



## Cariñoso81 (Nov 28, 2009)

muito bonito


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

hmmm it reminds me of Tavira and some parts of Faro! Me gusta!  :cheers:


----------



## belover (Dec 2, 2009)

Castelo Branco is indeed a beautiful small city!

Castelo Branco (Portuguese) mean in other languages:

White Castle - English
Château Blanc - French
Castillo Blanco - Spanish
Castello Bianco - Italian 
كاستيلو برانكو- Arabic
Schloss weiß - German



CasaMor, “Me gusta” is Spanish in Portuguese is “Eu gosto” 
And yes, it is close to travel that way. I know Morocco, via Spain-Morocco. I went to Spain by car (7 hours) and crossed the Strait of Gibraltar by boat. In Morocco met Ceuta, Tangier, Rabat, Casablanca and Sahara Desert. Incredible everything, majestic country. So close and so unknown and different.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos of Castelo Branco town; its really great :cheers:



belover said:


> Castelo Branco (Portuguese) mean in other languages:
> 
> White Castle - English
> Château Blanc - French
> ...


Lefkos Pirgos in Greek (Λευκός Πύργος)


----------



## belover (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks christos-greecekay:

Castelo Branco in Serb: Београд = Belgrade


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

belover said:


> Castelo Branco is indeed a beautiful small city!
> 
> Castelo Branco (Portuguese) mean in other languages:
> 
> ...


كاستيلو برانكو - Arabic ==> Nops! 
It's just the same words writed in arabic letters! Castelo Branco in arabic is: القصر الأٻيض :cheers:

Thanks for the correction! :cheers: Eu gosto Portugal! :cheers:
Yes it's very easy to come to Morocco by ferry, I always do the same to go to Spain and I really love it, I went to Portugal some years ago so I failed in love with this country, I feel that it's like my second home, I really want to return there, visit all the other cities!  :cheers:


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you guys for the support kay:

Location of Castelo Branco in Portugal:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

What is the altitude of the city? 200m perhaps?


----------



## Carajás (Dec 3, 2009)

^^472m but is plain.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Carajás said:


> 472m but is plain.


Thanks about the info; the reason why i asked is because from the map above... its indeed plain in that altitude...


----------



## Carajás (Dec 3, 2009)

^The lands of the interior of Portugal, near the border with Spain tend to have high altitudes, far more than this region, but some are plains, as in the Castelo Branco region.


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

City Park





























Photos from Panoramio


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice  were are the oranjes in the parck?


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

In fact, there are lot of different kinds of trees in the park. Where are the oranges trees, I don't know. But certainly there is, at least, one m))


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

Bonita cidade. Não conheço a cidade mas pelo que vi nas fotos está bem arranjadinha!


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

**

My picture...Uma foto minha...


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

^^ Good view of the city :yes:


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

An aerial view of Castelo Branco.


----------



## Sarkkany (Oct 29, 2009)

bela cidade ,adorei as fotos


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Devesa (but the majority of the population call it "Docas", in english "Docks"). It's the center of the city







 

 





 





 

From Flickr and Panoramio


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Nuno Álvares Avenue

Spring/Summer​

Autumn/Winter​

Photos from flickr and Panoramio


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Bank of Portugal Agency


Pool-Beach


From Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Nice pics. The interior region of Portugal is underrated.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Another beautiful portuguese city, as are many in Portugal.


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

City council





Photos by Panoramio


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice city!


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Photos from Panoramio and Flickr


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

*Jardim do Paço Episcopal *(In English: Garden of the Episcopal Palace)





Photos from Flickr and Panoramio


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Photos by Apintogs (Flickr)


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

costa said:


> An aerial view of Castelo Branco.


This aerial view is really awesome


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Roundabouts





Photos from Flickr


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

Christmas





Photos by Flickr


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

There's a thread in the Portuguese Forum only with photos of snow in Castelo Branco. I already put some in the posts above but who want to see all, can do it here


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I will check this thread soon


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

*Garden of the Episcopal Palace I*













From Panoramio


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

It's really beautiful...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those gardens are really beautiful :cheers:


----------



## JB. (Sep 18, 2009)

*Garden of the Episcopal Palace II*













From Panoramio


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

*Night View of the South Zone of Castelo Branco*









:cheers:


----------

